# drop down menü - action festlegen



## mæstrø (22. Februar 2002)

Vielleicht wurde es schon gefragt gefunden hab ich jedenfall nichts.

Ich hab das hier gemacht: klick 

und jetzt will ich das so machen, dass wenn man bei content  "My Works" anklickt und bei sagen wir mal bei design "reality design"
das er auf eine seite geht und bei anderen angeklickten optionen wieder auf eine andere seite.

ich hab aber null ahnung was ich das festlege. mit if oder so, denk ich oder? 

bin für jede hilfe dankbar, thx

mfg


----------



## Der Held (23. Februar 2002)

Im <head>:

<script language="javascript" type="text/javascript">
<!--
function wechsel() {
var auswahl, seite;
auswahl=document.liste1.wahl.selectedIndex;
seite=document.liste1.wahl.options[auswahl].value;
parent.info.location.href=seite;
document.liste1.reset();
}
//-->

Im <body>:
<form name="liste1">
	<select size="1" name="wahl" onChange="wechsel()">
		<option value="inhalt.html">--- INHALT ---</option>
		<option value="seite1.html">Seite 1</option>
.
.
.

	</select>
</form>

Mit dem value der options gibst du an wie die Seite heist, die bei der Auswahl geladen wird.

Hope zat helpz
DH


----------



## mæstrø (23. Februar 2002)

Hab das jetzt mit php gelöst, hast mir aber gut geholfen
thx mein held ;D


----------



## Der Held (23. Februar 2002)

Ok, aber ich bevorzuge bei sowas JavaScript, weil dann der Server nicht auch noch für die navigation rechnen muss.

Gruss


----------

